# How does this site make its money?



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

See topic for question


----------



## JPH (Mar 24, 2008)

The administrators pay for it, and so do the sponsors.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

Who exactly sponsors this site may i ask?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 24, 2008)

The recommended game retail sites, shown on the home page, I would imagine.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The recommended game retail sites, shown on the home page, I would imagine.








indeed, but the Admins get the most props for keeping GBATemp up.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

So, technically the admin makes no profit whatsoever off this site?


----------



## hanman (Mar 24, 2008)

aside from the free gear they get to review, i doubt they get much, if any, compensation, but Shaun of Costello would be the ones to answer that question for sure.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

I remember a while back Costello and Shaun were having problems financially with the site and it was about to get shut down.

I said, _"guys listen...I will sell my body for money and get the cash you need." _
They were both like, _"No! No, we can't let you do that!!!" _
But I knew it had to be done and so I told them I would see them within 24 hours with the money they needed. 
The next day I stroll up ... my hair a mess, I'm tired and sore. _"1,028 dollars and 25 cents"_ I say as I put the money on the table.
_"25 cents?"_ Costello says, _"what cheap mother fucker gave you 25 cents?"_
Very confused I say _"Um...all of them"_
And thats the story of how GBAtemp got funded.






(Warning the above joke only works if you understand USA's currency)


----------



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I remember a while back Costello and Shaun were having problems financially with the site and it was about to get shut down.
> 
> I said, _"guys listen...I will sell my body for money and get the cash you need." _
> They were both like, _"No! No, we can't let you do that!!!" _
> ...



ROFL, ahh this community is so greeat.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 24, 2008)

ArvinaLove said:
			
		

> So, technically the admin makes no profit whatsoever off this site?


The last person who asked that question got banned by Costello....from his yacht.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 24, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> ArvinaLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha what is funny to me about that statement is I know of a situation, on another site, where that happened ... seriously.

Where the owners/sysops of the site were making a fortune of subscriptions & advertising, and would ban anyone who asked too many money questions ... and the head owner/sysop did live on a yacht in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2008)

We have paid everything with our own money since day one, but since late 2006 affiliates have been providing a little more money than we need for the server, so we're getting a tiny little extra.
However, all the people who donated (lent money, or voluntarily paid the server bills) haven't been paid back yet so the extra money we get goes to them.
We also spent a LOT of money for the past tournaments (I only finished paying that Wii bundle from the 2007 tournament a couple of months ago).

We're a large community, but our purpose is not to make money (unlike Maxconsole, I would imagine), has never been and will never be. We are independent and hope to remain for as long as possible.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 24, 2008)

Are there ads on this site?


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 24, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> Are there ads on this site?


The only ads on this site are the recommended affiliates boxes which you can see on the portal. Apart from that, no.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Sites that aren't in the pay of various companies tend to be the most reliable and best places to find out unbiased information.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Sites that aren't in the pay of various companies tend to be the most reliable and best places to find out unbiased information.



that is very true. well tahnks for your reply guys


----------



## test84 (Mar 24, 2008)

which site are we talkin about?


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2008)

duh, Google of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I suggest you read the whole topic again. It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 24, 2008)

Love GBATemp cause there arent any ads(pop up, etc)


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> duh, Google of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



can't believe you bought it!



on topic, its a good place to thank all staff at great holy temp.


----------



## ArvinaLove (Mar 24, 2008)

See topic for question


----------



## 11gardir (Mar 31, 2008)

well apparently its cnet now...it had better be an april fools


----------



## bobrules (Mar 31, 2008)

THIS site is sold for 2million us dollar to CNET, costello got 1.7mill.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 31, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> THIS site is sold for 2million us dollar to CNET, costello got 1.7mill.


I honestly wished they paid us $2 million... And Costello quit so he gets nothing.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 31, 2008)

is this serious about gbatemp going with gamespot?! i'm hopeing this is a aprils fool too, oh yeah and where is my gba temp lite forum skin


----------



## perimbean (Apr 1, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon me..
Mind if I ask..how much in kind did they pay? And Costello quitted? So sad...
It's a great site with lots of information (think of the bandwidth and database size...) *mind boggling*
Anyway, it's a great site (GBATemp) where I've learnt alot of things about the console and scene.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

The beginning of the end


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> The beginning of the end



Indeed


----------



## NeoWoeN (Apr 1, 2008)

Costello @ Mar 24 2008 said:
			
		

> We're a large community, but our purpose is not to make money (unlike Maxconsole, I would imagine), has never been and will never be. We are independent and hope to remain for as long as possible.



Well... for a big deal like this one (_ Gbatemp to Cnet _) , only 6 days to put in place all measures, it's a little short, no ?


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2008)

Common people!!!!!!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> April Fool's!!!
> 
> - The first letter from the names of the new gbatemp mods spell out "April"
> - The CNET banner ad doesn't lead to a genuine sponser website
> ...


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2008)

tjas said:
			
		

> Common people!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one in the portal? Sorry to say this, but that ad does indeed go somewhere.


----------



## nekoyo (Apr 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> We're a large community, but our purpose is not to make money (unlike Maxconsole, I would imagine), has never been and will never be. *We are independent and hope to remain for as long as possible*.




boing


----------



## Rayder (Apr 1, 2008)

The GBAtemp shop could help pay for stuff....

http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp


----------



## PBC (Apr 18, 2008)

I for one click through each of the sponsers on the main page everyday thinking it might generate alittle bit of money for this site which asks for nothing but its subscribers to not spam rom sites and such...

Does this actually help the site? I'm not asking how much they get at all, I'm asking if they do indeed get some sort of click-thru income for us just going to the site...or do we need to make a purchace? Or roam the said site?

And does this click-thru income generate only once a day, per IP (or is it determined some other way)?  IE. I bet they don't pay you if I went back and forth many times within the same day...

Just trying to figure out the best way to give back to a good community.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2008)

I love gbatemp


----------



## Knab (Apr 19, 2008)

they donate blood and semen.


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

Knab said:
			
		

> they donate blood and semen.


Yes, the moderators masturbate for money.


----------



## Knab (Apr 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Knab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  bless them and there selfless act


----------



## papyrus (Apr 19, 2008)

Hurray!! GBATemp


----------



## Little (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I for one click through each of the sponsers on the main page everyday thinking it might generate alittle bit of money for this site which asks for nothing but its subscribers to not spam rom sites and such...
> 
> Does this actually help the site?



I'm around 98% sure that those sponsors are just affiliate type payments.... GBAtemp will get something if you purchase something from one of the sites but not for clicks. GBAtemp has never had adverts =)


----------



## drock360 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love GBAtemp!


----------

